# status areal v cheapo



## sundown (Jan 8, 2008)

how do you all get on with tv areals?. 
I have a status areal through a booster
which is about as useful as a pair of left shoes
on my last two campers i've bought a cheap directional areal from B&Q,
put a clamp on the roof rack and an exterior tv socket
wired through the booster and I get a good signal almost anywhere.
the price difference is about £60 - £80 against £8.99 for a cheapo from B&Q
makes you think dosen't it!
sundown


----------



## lenny (Jan 8, 2008)

Does'nt surprie me, I still say you can't beat the old wire coathanger

Regards..Lenny


----------



## avandriver (Jan 8, 2008)

I got one of them aerials that looks like a sword fish from a flea market and I can pick up digital tv when it is inside the house .

So I will be using that in the van 

All for the princely sum of £1

Steve


----------



## cipro (Jan 9, 2008)

Mines a status ariel which is on a telescopic pole for directional movement, generally picture is good however we not to watch a great deal of tv.


----------



## cipro (Jan 9, 2008)

***** said:


> I haven't got one since changing my van.
> I think I am going to get a small house type as I don't want it to need electricity for a booster as no good for wilding.
> Just got to sort a pole out



Unsure how much juice the booster uses when not on hook up although we have never wild camped for more than 2 nights in a row mostly seem to be on the move


----------



## Road Runner (Jan 9, 2008)

Always get the best reception from a home aerial and half the price


----------



## loubylou (Jan 9, 2008)

*What do you need an ariel for?*

I'm confused, when we play cards or dominoes or sit and read a good book, we have a perfect reception no need for an ariel.

Sorry, had to get that in.  Am I the only one who refuses to take a TV when camping?


----------



## sundown (Jan 9, 2008)

we always take the scrabble with us, and we have the score cards 
for the last 15 years, 
but we also need the tv. cos when I win, angie goes in the huff 
and switch's it on.    
sundown


----------



## lenny (Jan 9, 2008)

sundown said:


> we always take the scrabble with us, and we have the score cards
> for the last 15 years,
> but we also need the tv. cos when I win, angie goes in the huff
> and switch's it on.
> sundown



LOL,And when you lose????

HEE..HEEE..Lenny


----------



## sundown (Jan 9, 2008)

I never lose, with words like *infrability*,    how can I lose!   
sundown


----------



## lenny (Jan 10, 2008)

InfrabilityI hope you hav'nt been cheating all these years


----------



## loubylou (Jan 10, 2008)

*Glad to hear it!*

we enjoy a game of the ol' strabble, we have a little magnetic travel one.  I'm not very good though.  As sad as it sounds, I'm always on the lookout for travel games, I've even collected some foreign ones! No hookup required


----------



## loubylou (Jan 10, 2008)

*by the way*

maybe clark101 on the other thread might have what your looking for! he he


----------



## lenny (Jan 10, 2008)

My friend still carries a compendium of gamesin his van,can you remember them
Snakes and ladders,,tiddleywinks and the rest.

Oh and my favourite,,Ludo

I think there were either 12 or 24 games in there but I have a memory block at the moment,,Must be the wine

Regards..Lenny


----------



## ken&dawn (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all we got a tv anydirectional thingys but not status i think its telcom looks like the ss enterprize, but i havn't fitted it yet still thinking weather to sell the the van and then i would have to get another one, so for now its still in the box

ken


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 10, 2008)

we have a selection of games in the van and prefer to play them, but i still like the tv every now and then so we use a house one on a bracket on the roof rack.


----------



## Biker Jeff (Jan 11, 2008)

I've had Status omnidirectional Ariel's on all my previous vans, and they are absolutely rubbish. So much so that i never bothered to have one fitted on my new van, even though i was offered one in with the deal. They are wildly hit & miss with analogue TV and worse than useless with digital signals.
I bought a cheap domestic outside Ariel from Argos for a tenner, which is mounted on a slot together aluminium pole, the bottom section of which is permanently fixed to my rear roof ladder. Its then just a case of slotting the top pole on and feeding the coaxial cable through the back door.
I recieve all the digi stations at most of the places i park.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 11, 2008)

sundown said:


> how do you all get on with tv areals?.
> I have a status areal through a booster
> which is about as useful as a pair of left shoes
> on my last two campers i've bought a cheap directional areal from B&Q,
> ...



Hi Sundown,
I have a status and depending where you are they are ok but after a trip to the Lakes i thought they were not all that good so i bought a 12volt camping sat thing with freeview from Maplings, and now i don't have any probs.


----------



## loubylou (Jan 11, 2008)

mandrake said:


> we use a house one on a bracket on the roof rack.



Can you see it from inside your van!hehe


----------



## tofo (Jan 11, 2008)

do you need a telly licence one wonders if there is somone left at home


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 11, 2008)

no you dont need a tv licence to use a tv in your van, it is covered by your home licence.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 11, 2008)

loubylou said:


> Can you see it from inside your van!hehe



that post was a bit iffy  it would be at bit hard to see the tv on the roof rack  think i will blame it on my pills im taking


----------



## tofo (Jan 11, 2008)

mandrake said:


> no you dont need a tv licence to use a tv in your van, it is covered by your home licence.



if you leave your adult children at home while you are in the motor palace
excerpt from tv licence website




If you have a static caravan, mobile home or moveable chalet, and it has a TV which is used at the same time as a TV set is being used in your main licensed home - you'll need a separate licence to cover your second home.

However, if the TV in your static caravan or mobile home is never in use at the same time as your TV at your main home, you don't need a separate licence. But you do need to complete a declaration form and return it to us so that we can update our records.

If you use a set-top box with a hi-fi system or another device that can only be used to produce sounds and can't display TV programmes, and you don't install or use any other TV receiving equipment, you don't need a TV Licence.


----------



## sundown (Jan 11, 2008)

just slightly a wee bit of thread here
I've been looking at a digital tv stick
here    does any-one have any knowledge of these things, like, do they work etc.
sundown


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 11, 2008)

tofo said:


> if you leave your adult children at home while you are in the motor palace
> excerpt from tv licence website
> 
> 
> ...


  yes but a motor home as i see it is an extention of your home, ie you can not live in a m/h without an address that is presumably your address that is covered with your tv licence. i do agree that if you have a static holiday home that you need a tv licence for that address where your static van is, also am i correct to say that if you have a tv receiver that carries its own power source ie battery power independent of the mains then you do not need to have a tv licence. if not then any one who buys a new car that has a sat nav screen fitted will need one as alot of the new ones are able to receive tv signals also ie the new volvo ones.


----------



## Nosha (Jan 14, 2008)

*Status 'Mushroom' aerial - CRAP!*

That's official from a caravan dealer we went to when we thought ours didn't work! Then when we took it to Poole 5 of the 6 vans opposite us had an additional aerial! I rest my case!

Yet our new motorhome came with a Status 535 directional aerial - BRILLIANT! I can't believe one company can make two completely different standards of aerial!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

*Image 530/18 or 530/18-2*

Does anybody use an Image 530/18 or the 530/18-2 tv ariel? and how good are they?


----------



## Nosha (Jan 16, 2008)

Just had a look, and mine is the 530/5. This is a large triangle in plastic with an FM telescopic aerial that can be extended sideways out of the back both ways.

You then raise and rotate from inside, there's a small crank handle at the bottom of the tube to change it from horizontal to verticle. There's a 12v powered booster box which has high and low power and a radio output.

This aerial is superb, there's a copy of this antenna in the motorhome mag's for £57, but I've no idea if it's any good. Obviously I don't have second aerial to compare it will, but I don't think we've been anywhere where we haven't got a picture... unlike the 'mushroom'!!!!!

Hope that's of some help?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Nosha said:


> Just had a look, and mine is the 530/5. This is a large triangle in plastic with an FM telescopic aerial that can be extended sideways out of the back both ways.
> 
> You then raise and rotate from inside, there's a small crank handle at the bottom of the tube to change it from horizontal to verticle. There's a 12v powered booster box which has high and low power and a radio output.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that information Nosha!
The one that I am on about  has a plastic spine with  18 aluminum arms sticking out and is directional and about £23 on ebay.
Dealers say that they are excellent, but I wondered if anyone had one of these.
I think that no booster is required, which is good for wilding and I can fit it to a bike rack or the rear of the van.
The only trouble is that you have to remove it for traveling


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 16, 2008)

*Leave it at home*



loubylou said:


> I'm confused, when we play cards or dominoes or sit and read a good book, we have a perfect reception no need for an ariel.
> 
> Sorry, had to get that in.  Am I the only one who refuses to take a TV when camping?



Absolutely with you there louby, Its liberating getting away from the idiot box the best viewing is out of the window or from that wonderfull old fashioned thing stuck in the dash called a RADIO. Have a listen, get a book from the library put your feet up bliss......................out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Absolutely with you there louby, Its liberating getting away from the idiot box the best viewing is out of the window or from that wonderfull old fashioned thing stuck in the dash called a RADIO. Have a listen, get a book from the library put your feet up bliss......................out.



Err, but I am asking a serious question for advice and not getting into whether we watch or do not watch the television


----------



## cipro (Jan 16, 2008)

***** said:


> Err, but I am asking a serious question for advice and not getting into whether we watch or do not watch the television





Originally Posted by Nosha  
Just had a look, and mine is the 530/5. This is a large triangle in plastic with an FM telescopic aerial that can be extended sideways out of the back both ways.

You then raise and rotate from inside, there's a small crank handle at the bottom of the tube to change it from horizontal to verticle. There's a 12v powered booster box which has high and low power and a radio output.

This aerial is superb, there's a copy of this antenna in the motorhome mag's for £57, but I've no idea if it's any good. Obviously I don't have second aerial to compare it will, but I don't think we've been anywhere where we haven't got a picture... unlike the 'mushroom'!!!!!

Hope that's of some help?

Hi ***** I think iether aerial is ok mine is the same as above and if the area has good reception have no probs however putting up your portable aerial just might be a pain if you don't stay in one place for very long

P.S serious you are sure


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 16, 2008)

***** said:


> Err, but I am asking a serious question for advice and not getting into whether we watch or do not watch the television



OOOOOOOOHHHHHH sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

*Smilies*

Note the smilies


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

I have today fitted a waterproof aerial socket on the back of the van and wired it through to the tv. All I have to do now is sort out how to mount the pole without too many holes. I am trying to incorporate the Hymer pre fitted cycle rack top mounts on the rear of the van


----------



## walkers (Jan 19, 2008)

***** said:


> I have today fitted a waterproof aerial socket on the back of the van and wired it through to the tv. All I have to do now is sort out how to mount the pole without too many holes. I am trying to incorporate the Hymer pre fitted cycle rack top mounts on the rear of the van


if you have a ladder why not try and get a bracket that will enable you to attach it to that, or even to any roof bars you may have


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

walkers said:


> if you have a ladder why not try and get a bracket that will enable you to attach it to that, or even to any roof bars you may have



No ladder or cycle rack, that would be too easy


----------



## sundown (Jan 19, 2008)

many years ago I had a polar caravan, which had an arial on a stainless steel pole  
situated in the cupboard which went straight through the roof 
when traveling, the arial was pulled down and faced backward
to bring it into operation you just pushed it up and turned it till you got the picture
dont know if it was home made but it worked a treat


----------



## walkers (Jan 20, 2008)

***** said:


> No ladder or cycle rack, that would be too easy


shame as it would have been easier, looks like you are gonna have to pierce that nice bodywork to fit one or find a way to make it freestanding, we were looking to get a sattelite dish for our visit to spain this year but have been told it would need to be 6ft tall so it looks like spanish lessons or lots of dvds, as a 6ft dish would be too much weight and size on the roof of the m/home


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

*Bike Rack*



walkers said:


> shame as it would have been easier, looks like you are gonna have to pierce that nice bodywork to fit one or find a way to make it freestanding, we were looking to get a sattelite dish for our visit to spain this year but have been told it would need to be 6ft tall so it looks like spanish lessons or lots of dvds, as a 6ft dish would be too much weight and size on the roof of the m/home



Still debating if it is worth us fitting a cycle rack and getting cycles
Every year when we go to France, we say next year we will get bikes, but we never do.
I reckon that we would use them a maximum of 10 times in any year and that is on the heavy side
If I am going to fit one,now would be the ideal time


----------



## renault4mad (Mar 7, 2009)

Great, i just bought a Status 315 off flea bay...
how come thats all you see on campers and everyone runs them down...

are they that bad...

cheers
andrew


----------



## t&s (Mar 7, 2009)

walkers said:


> shame as it would have been easier, looks like you are gonna have to pierce that nice bodywork to fit one or find a way to make it freestanding, we were looking to get a sattelite dish for our visit to spain this year but have been told it would need to be 6ft tall so it looks like spanish lessons or lots of dvds, as a 6ft dish would be too much weight and size on the roof of the m/home



we use a 65cm maxview dish which i fitted to our new van quite an easy job a job i would be willing to do for you if needed 
we get sky from denmark to the south of spain but when south of lorett de mar we have to re tune to the south beam transponder especialy at night it has something to do with the curve of the earth 
plenty more info on digital mobile tv on this most helpfull site:

http://www.satelliteforcaravans.co.uk/


----------



## SunsetSeeker (Mar 8, 2009)

*Slingbox*

Hi Wild Ones.

Anyone used a Slingbox for TV while on the move?

Thinking of trying one out.  Supposed to let you watch your Sky+ or Virgin box remotely on your laptop.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi,I use an Image in the van and truck and find them really good especially when used with a booster. I also use the seldom mentioned Status compact and it usually does the job admirably. No need to send the missus out in the rain to fine tune the Image  and no holes to put in the van. By the way, I clamp the pole for the image to the mirror arms of the truck and van and route the cable through the door without any damage to the co-ax.


----------

